# Excluding Playlist In Whole Home Setup



## scott0702 (Nov 25, 2006)

I have 7 HD DVR's. I know I can turn of playlist sharing on one DVR and it will not be available to the other DVR's. Is there a way to exclude let's say DVR2 from DVR1's playlist but at the same time DVR2 recordings be available to the rest of the DVR's? I don't think there is currently a way to do that.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

Correct, it's either share with all or share with none, not selectable at the DVR level.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

I think RAD has answered your question, but you can break up which DVRs share into separate "groups".

Say you have A, B, C, D

A&B is one group, and C&D another. 
You can't have A share only with B, while having B share with C or D.


----------



## mrdobolina (Aug 28, 2006)

VOS, how would you do that?


----------



## scott0702 (Nov 25, 2006)

RAD said:


> Correct, it's either share with all or share with none, not selectable at the DVR level.


Maybe the software developers will do some type of future enhancement to be able to give more controls to sharing.



veryoldschool said:


> I think RAD has answered your question, but you can break up which DVRs share into separate "groups".
> 
> Say you have A, B, C, D
> 
> ...


How do you configure this option? This could work.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

scott0702 said:


> How do you configure this option? This could work.


The hardware option is to use a bandstop filter to block the two groups. This might take a reconfiguring of your splitters so the filter can be mounted where it breaks up the receivers you want into each group. 
Internet access gets harder to have on both groups as the router wants to bridge them. Two routers can be used for this.

Here's a rough setup:








The other way is a network setting option, but this takes more than I know about networking to setup. "Basically" you break up the subnets.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

veryoldschool said:


> The other way is a network setting option, but this takes more than I know about networking to setup. "Basically" you break up the subnets.


Yup. However, that can cause it's own problems as it can take some finagling to allow all the DVRs to still have access to the rest of your network and the Internet.

- Merg


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

The Merg said:


> Yup. However, that can cause it's own problems as *it can take some finagling *to allow all the DVRs to still have access to the rest of your network and the Internet.
> 
> - Merg


Which you may have noticed, I didn't try to offer anything for it. :lol:


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

veryoldschool said:


> Which you may have noticed, I didn't try to offer anything for it. :lol:


Yup. 

- Merg


----------



## b52pooh (Mar 10, 2011)

VOS, this is not a good example layout. The C31 must never have a bandstop filter between it and the HR34. Prevents the ethernet connection to the server,, hence unable to find server error message. Just a note.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

b52pooh said:


> VOS, this is not a good example layout. The C31 must never have a bandstop filter between it and the HR34. Prevents the ethernet connection to the server,, hence unable to find server error message. Just a note.


It shows how a BSF can be placed, and the OP wasn't asking about a client, but then how do you know there weren't two Genies in that layout?


----------



## Beerstalker (Feb 9, 2009)

veryoldschool said:


> It shows how a BSF can be placed, and the OP wasn't asking about a client, but then how do you know there weren't two Genies in that layout?


To me thats exactly what it looks like. It has an HR34 on the top group, and the HR44 on the bottom group. So that bottom C31 would only be able to talk to the HR44.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Getting a managed can solve this problem, since you can then be able to assign different sub nets to each group.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Beerstalker said:


> To me thats exactly what it looks like.


"a rough setup" was used to point out where a filter could be used, but wasn't intended to be an exact system layout.
Some got the point, while others saw flaws.


----------



## Beerstalker (Feb 9, 2009)

I know, I was just saying that to me the picture of the unit in the family room appears to be an HR44. So it would work with the C31 in the man cave. The C31 in the master bedroom would work with the HR34 in the office. So that system would work just fine, b52pooh must not have realized the unit in the family room was an HR44.


----------

